# Italian Prune Plum Wine?



## Rocknrandyc (Sep 29, 2008)

Can I use Italian Prune Plums in place of other plums in a basic Plum Wine Recipe? I am new to wine making but I've got several going, Dandelion, Blackberry, Blackberry-Plum and Strawberry, but I haven't been able to find any recipes on the net using Italian Prunes?


----------

